# The Art of Seduction



## Firemajic (May 10, 2016)

_Your fingertips 
skillfully sculpted my desire
softly smoothed away
sharp edges of shyness
soft kisses
erased my resistance
exposing submission
your hands
contoured my curves to fit
 your body
and let me see for the first time
my beauty reflected in
Your eyes
_


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 10, 2016)

The sensual tone, movement of words,  and overall appeal acts as fingers guiding the reader along the curves. I'm naturally swayed and captivated. I admire the word choices expressed. Insecurities ironed out into comfort and acceptance. You have successfully expressed a woman's trust to a man with good intentions. I can feel his good character and patience as he respects her and her body. Beautifully written.


----------



## Firemajic (May 10, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> The sensual tone, movement of words,  and overall appeal acts as fingers guiding the reader along the curves. I'm naturally swayed and captivated. I admire the word choices expressed. Insecurities ironed out into comfort and acceptance. You have successfully expressed a woman's trust to a man with good intentions. I can feel his good character and patience as he respects her and her body. Beautifully written.





Mummm hummmm.. I think I may have fell in love with you a little... You understood EVERYTHING I was trying to express.. Every subtle and not so subtle nuance ... sublime! Thank you...


----------



## jenthepen (May 10, 2016)

I love your erotic poems, Jul - subtle, powerful and expressing feelings that both men and women can connect to. You are a fine poet!


----------



## SilverMoon (May 10, 2016)

Sigh...Maybe there's hope for me - that I can write like this someday. Reading this I felt like I was draped in silk, satin. 
I can only imagine how I'd feel writing like this?!


----------



## Nellie (May 11, 2016)

Hey Juls,

Am I missing something?  Duh? Of course, in my life, I'm missing the seductive influence this poem portrays. Intimate persuasion. Nice.


----------



## Firemajic (May 11, 2016)

Thank you jen... I am verrry happy that this was erotic, because I did want a very subtle, but powerful erotic feeling to this poem..
SilverMoon... Thank you so much for your fabulous comment..

Nellie... Seriously loved your comment... you used the word "Intimate"... exactly what I wanted to express... Intimacy is more than a sexual connection... trusting someone, and allowing them to seduce you is very intimate... well, and seXXXy... Thank you...


----------



## Phil Istine (May 11, 2016)

Lovely word choices.  There is much power in well-worked alliteration and assonance - and you have used them sublimely.


----------



## Firemajic (May 11, 2016)

Thank you Phil, hahaa... I tried something different with the alliteration.. I used a little bit of restraint... because, like seduction.. less is more.. sometimes.. Thank you for your fabulous comment...


----------



## ned (May 11, 2016)

hello - a delicate insight into the more feminine point of view, perhaps

engaging and sensitive - lust and trust, lovingly trussed

I wouldn't dare suggest anything
Ned


----------



## kaminoshiyo (May 11, 2016)

Really good poem.


----------



## Firemajic (May 11, 2016)

ned said:


> hello - a delicate insight into the more feminine point of view, perhaps
> 
> engaging and sensitive - lust and trust, lovingly trussed
> 
> ...






:nonchalance:Now ned, there MUST be a nit you could pick! Feel free to nit pick, please!... lol... [ sorry, I am addicted to alliteration..]
also, I am intrigued as to why you thought this a "feminine POV"... hummmm, what would make it more manly? Anyway, thank you for your sublime comment...

Kaminoshiyo...thank you for reading and commenting..


----------



## ned (May 12, 2016)

intrigued Juls? - well, from certain clues I think I can safely presume that you are a woman -
so, it is only natural that your poetry reflects this - but this poem makes it clearer.

shyness, resistance, submission, my curves and my beauty are not sentiments readily expressed by most men
 in the conext of this poem - maybe, they should be!

don't get me wrong, far from detracting from this poem, the female POV is _iintigueing_ to me.
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (May 12, 2016)

OOOO..... well, yeah! I see... I understand now what you are saying..hahaa.. when I wrote this, I was thinking of ..  well seduction, obviously, but more like how HE made HER feel, soo I missed that this was more feminine... Thanks ned...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 12, 2016)

ned said:


> intrigued Juls? - well, from certain clues I think I can safely presume that you are a woman -
> so, it is only natural that your poetry reflects this - but this poem makes it clearer.
> 
> shyness, resistance, submission, my curves and my beauty are not sentiments readily expressed by most men
> ...




Great points, Ned. The beauty behind words is simply beyond the context, and primarily the way they are expressed. Most men feel as if sensitivity and sensuality are two feminine traits. It's intriguing when a man understands the difference between sensuality and sexuality. Romance is often misinterpreted with action rather than intent. Any man can hold a woman, but the way he holds her may speak more for itself. It would be interesting to see the other side of this poem. A man making her feel less attractive.


----------



## Firemajic (May 12, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Great points, Ned. The beauty behind words is simply beyond the context, and primarily the way they are expressed. Most men feel as if sensitivity and sensuality are two feminine traits. It's intriguing when a man understands the difference between sensuality and sexuality. Romance is often misinterpreted with action rather than intent. Any man can hold a woman, but the way he holds her may speak more for itself. It would be interesting to see the other side of this poem. A man making her feel less attractive.





Hummmm... I would love to read a poem about seduction, from a MALE POV... How would he seduce....


----------



## Phil Istine (May 12, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Hummmm... I would love to read a poem about seduction, from a MALE POV... How would he seduce....



It would probably be a three-word poem


----------



## Firemajic (May 12, 2016)

:friendly_wink::deadhorseick those 3 words verrrrry carefully....


----------



## LeeC (May 12, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> It would probably be a three-word poem


This old man has learned to be cautious about reading Fire's highly distracting poetry, but your comment had me in stitches, not to mention her reply.


----------



## Firemajic (May 12, 2016)

LeeC said:


> This old man has learned to be cautious about reading Fire's highly distracting poetry, but your comment had me in stitches, not to mention her reply.





:icon_bounce:\\/ "Distracting... hummm... is that something I need to work on? or.. hahaaahaaaa...


----------

